# every hear of race guards ?



## lucky13 (Jul 23, 2012)

this past weekend i ran the Chicago rock n roll half marathon.. not for a time but for Race Guards !!!
it is an awesome idea and i cant believe this isn't in every race.
basically it is a bunch of runners with bls / first aid certs that are on course running with the runners. helping out whenever we can however we can. most of the race guards were EMTs or something medical ... then theres me .. the construction worker :blink: it was a great feeling helping out and getting people on their way to finish.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 23, 2012)

lucky13 said:


> this past weekend i ran the Chicago rock n roll half marathon.. not for a time but for Race Guards !!!
> it is an awesome idea and i cant believe this isn't in every race.
> basically it is a bunch of runners with bls / first aid certs that are on course running with the runners. helping out whenever we can however we can. most of the race guards were EMTs or something medical ... then theres me .. the construction worker :blink: it was a great feeling helping out and getting people on their way to finish.



I've only been to a few marathons. My ex ran in both of them and I walked or jogged the last few miles with her. It would be a good idea to have a few people who know what to look for running with the herd to keep an eye on the runners. Especially in the last few miles you see a lot of people drop. One guy went down on his face right next to us.


----------



## lucky13 (Jul 23, 2012)

i helped this poor girl with 1/2 left. she looked bad .. i asked if she was ok she said yea. i kept chattin with her and she says oh im seeing spots and my heads dizzy and... ok honey lets sit down over here. she was dry and hot and very dehydrated. i gave her some salt n gatoraid. i ended up calling the emts to pick her up n get some fluids in her. it was a great feeling when she smiled and said thank you when i saw her in the med tent after. 
cant wait to run with them again


----------

